# 2022 FIBA Women's Basketball World Cup - Australia



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

While Australia and Canada will fiht for third place along with the final between China and USA, The FIBA Women's Basketball World Cup 2022 is near the finish line.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

After that, the 2026 edition.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Australia the host will take home third, Canada finishes 4th.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

USA won their 11th title, China takes home 2nd. Thank you Australia 2022. See you in 2026.


----------



## Neda Say (Feb 17, 2006)

This was a very unsurprising result... The hierarchy of women basketball is restored.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We are waiting until 2026 for a new champion to be crowned.


----------

